# [ot] What Is A Story Hour Addict To Do?



## el-remmen (Jun 19, 2002)

Our resident story hour addict is going on a month long vacation and will likely not be able to keep up with the 27 story hours he follows religiously and the 13.2 story hours he follows irregularly and the 6.9 story hours he just checks in on occastionally.

Will he go mad without his fix?

Here is your chance to predict what he will do!!!


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 19, 2002)

Oh my God!  Who's going to bump my thread?

This can't be happening, this can't be happening...


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 19, 2002)

You don't bump MY threads, chump, so I take delight in the opportunity to cripple the Story Hour market in your absense.

Viva la me!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 19, 2002)

Horacio? Whose he? I don't think I've seen him around MY storyhour (hint hint!)


----------



## Old One (Jun 19, 2002)

*Horacio Who?*



			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *Horacio? Whose he? I don't think I've seen him around MY storyhour (hint hint!) *




Yeah, what P_S said...

Quadruple hint!

~ Old One


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

The liberation of Tenh is the best story out there sans PC's tale of the astral plane...i tore through old one's in a day and was hooked..man someone should just write a book based on the tales of the stories on here!


----------



## James McMurray (Jun 19, 2002)

Other:

Visit the local churches and request True Resurrections for your friends. Explain to the clergy that you have to face down Acererak the demilich before he makes himself one with the negative plane, and that you have to hurry because the undead are threatening to escape Shiboleth.


----------



## Darklone (Jun 19, 2002)

Do we have a statistic somewhere how many views are lost due to his absence ?

Phew! Old One, I never noticed that Horacio wasn't hooked on Faded Glory... Can't imagine why. Hmm. Probably too many Darklone comments ?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 19, 2002)

He could do what one of my players does; download the archived .doc file and read it on his PDA...

And he could start with mine!  I don't think Horacio has ever posted on my Story Hour...


----------



## Ziona (Jun 20, 2002)

Horacio, Horacio, where for art thou, Horacio?   

Hope you aren't gone too long, but have fun where ever thou art headed...


----------



## Horacio (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh!  


I have a thread dedicated to me...
I'm blushing now 

Yes, I'm going on vacation...
I won't be able to bump all the wonderful stories I bump almost daily. 

Lazybones, Nemm, Oghma, Wulf, Ziona, Doc Midnight (why did you say I don't bump your stories, you ungrateful man! ), Sepulchrave, Caliber and all the ohters I'm too lazy to write here (forgive me, my friends), I will miss your stories.

I will try to find any internet bar and at least connect once a week and bump some stories, if not I will feel depressed 

Seriously, the bright side is that when I will come back, I will have lots and lots of stories to read, and I will pass a wonderful lot of hours reading your works...

As for the stories I don't bump...

I've begun lot's of times Old One story, but it's already so advance, and I'm so behind that I cannot bump it. For Plane Sailing it's the same thing, as for Kid Charlemagne. Sorry, guys, I read some 15 story hours regularly, and I try to read other ones, like yours, to arrive to be up to date and add them to my regularly read list but when they are long as yours it takes time. I promise I will try it harder.

For the vacances, I'm taking all the stories posted in the Hosted Story Hours and putting them on my portable PC (I'm taking it with me, of course) so at least I will be able to read something even in vacances. So (HINT HINT! ) if you want to addict me to your stories, you have a good chance now: put it in the Hosted Story Hour forum before tomorrow at 3:00 p.m. GMT+1 and I will take your story with me to Spain


----------



## Rune (Jun 20, 2002)

Dang.  And just when I started a new story hour, too.  I guess it'll have to wait a month to get read.


----------



## Horacio (Jun 20, 2002)

Don't worry, Rune, I'm reading it right now, and I will bump it at least once before leaving


----------



## Rune (Jun 20, 2002)

:sniffle:  You're a good guy, Horacio.  Have a good vacation!


----------



## Horacio (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 20, 2002)

Damn! I was going to start a new thread for my story hour now that the prologue of the game is over and chapter 1 is about to begin, but I'm going to have to wait until Horacio returns so I can get a good chance of it being bumped a few times during its early life 

So when are you returning to us, Horacio?


----------



## Jodo Kast (Jun 20, 2002)

Story Hour ... slipping ... down to ... page two ... Horacio ... not even gone yet ... must ... find ... new ... story ... hour ... addict.


----------



## Horacio (Jun 20, 2002)

Don't worry, my friend, I've rescued your story


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 20, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Doc Midnight (why did you say I don't bump your stories, you ungrateful man! ),*




When I first came in here, I completely missed the part about HORACIO going away. As far as I could tell, it was Nemm saying he was leaving for a month...

...and HE doesn't bump me at all, that bastard...

Sorry Horacio.


----------



## Horacio (Jun 20, 2002)

Don't worry, Doc. It was only that for a moment I thought you have forgotten me


----------



## Jodo Kast (Jun 20, 2002)

Horacio, this goes without saying, but YOU ARE DA MAN!!!


----------



## Horacio (Jun 20, 2002)

Jodo Kast said:
			
		

> *Horacio, this goes without saying, but YOU ARE DA MAN!!! *




I'm blushing again 

Thanks!


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 21, 2002)

Oooh.... well, I'm on the hosted story hour page, but it's a link to a website.  There's always the "File - Save As" option for my Tales pages, I guess.  Of course... the story has more life to it if you read the Characters pages as well.

Spain, Spain, go away... so our Horacio will return, in just one day.

Cthulu Ftaghn's Campaign Tales 
Cthulu Ftaghn's Campaign Characters


----------



## Horacio (Jun 25, 2002)

Right now I'm in a small and expensive Internet cofee trying to read some Story Hours.

It's worse than crack, my friends...


----------



## Lars Frehse (Jun 25, 2002)

I hope it is worth it, at least!


----------



## Sinuhe (Jun 26, 2002)

*vacation*

Il faut poser la question: pourquoi est-ce qu'on quitterait jamais la beauté de Bretagne pour parcourir l'Espagne?

and no computer?  Mon Dieu!!!!

J'espère que tu ne creveras pas du manque, mon ami.


----------



## Horacio (Jul 20, 2002)

I am back!

I am back! 

Yes, my friends, I'm back


----------



## (contact) (Jul 20, 2002)

Welcome back Horacio-- I updated twice in a week in your honor.



> The liberation of Tenh is the best story out there sans PC's tale of the astral plane...




Thank you Leopold-- I use *PCGen* to create all the nasties (like hill giant barbarians, lamia wizardesses, orcish rogue/deepwood snipers and red dragon commoner 14s) that I bedevil the Liberators with!

Thanks for _your_ effort!

If any of you guys haven't seen PCGen yet you should download it for free before you drop cash on a certain second-rate piece of software:  http://pcgen.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey Horacio, and anyone else who reads this post:

read this:http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13494 

My own personal story hour, and I flatter myself it's a good one...although somewhat starved for readers, hence my vigorous advertising campaign...


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 21, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *The liberation of Tenh is the best story out there sans PC's tale of the astral plane...*




And that, my friend, is because (contact) was the one who gave me the idea in the first place AND helped me flesh it out. He is, as they say, THE MAN.


----------



## Jodo Kast (Jul 21, 2002)

Welcome back, Horacio.  Hope vacation was nice and hope you managed to avoid spending most of it in internet cafes sipping coffee and reading story hours, you junkie you.


----------



## Rune (Jul 21, 2002)

*Cue _Mr. Kotter_ theme music*

Welcome back, Horacio!


----------



## madriel (Jul 21, 2002)

Glad you're back, Horacio.


----------



## Horacio (Jul 21, 2002)

Well, right now I'm too busy trying to read my favorite Story Hours. After that I will begin reading new ones (that means tomorrow, Mr. Arleton  ).

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------

